# First time with a real bone!



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Mommy and Daddy gots me a real bone! I've had those silly bully stick things before, but this is SO YUMMY! Mama says its good for my teeth! I loves it!

View attachment 7626



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, thats so cute, nice you're enjoying your bone, Chloe ! it looks like your comfy in your new flannel jammie top  .


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> aww, thats so cute, nice you're enjoying your bone, Chloe ! it looks like your comfy in your new flannel jammie top  .


Thanks Elaine! She wore herself out chewing on it. She slept in her Jammie top last night and she really liked being warm!


----------

